
Why the Trolls Will Always Win - curtis
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/trolls-will-always-win/?
======
curtis
This is Wired's repost of Kathy Sierra's "Trouble at the Koolaid Point". It
was previously posted on HN about a month ago, but I missed it then. I think
it's very well written and it seems especially topical today.

